# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  xpell(diuretic) and carb loading help please!?!

## don anabolico

Ok so im trying to get ready for a river trip on memorial weekend (this saturday) and i need some advice on how to plan this..
I have been on a keto diet for 1.5 weeks now, no carb loading yet.

I have lasix(prescription) and xpell(otc). I think lasix would be a bad idea, especially if i have to float a 6 hour river in texas heat. 

So i am wondering how i would go about using xpell and carb loading with it.
It is a natural diuretic that doesnt pull you potassium, so it is much safer. But it doesnt work as fast i think or as well obviously. You are supposed to take a week of it, 4 caps morning and night. Now the question is, if i take xpell right now would i still get the benifit of carb loading on it, will my muscles still get full? should i do a 2-3 day carb load before saturday like i would for my comps when taking lasix? 
Need some help and direction please!!!??
remember im carb depleted right now with about 35g of carbs per day..

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

DO NOT take lasix. take expel to the MAX of the label recommendations from m-f. use normal water load/taper protocol & carb up depending on your weight/condition..

EDIT.......shit-just noticed that ur show may have passed... sorry

----------

